# Pet .45 ACP loads (autos)



## jwkimber45

Hey fellas what are your favorite .45 ACP loads. I'm going to start filling up my 1,500 .45 cases......

I'm going to Gander Mtn to buy powder later in the week. What powder(s) do you recomend??


----------



## 2400

I use a lot of Bullseye and some Unique depending on what I'm loading. Which bullets are you planning on using and what are you using them for?


----------



## scooter

I recommend black powder cuz if ya pour it on the ground in a long line and light it....Sorry :-D


----------



## Baldy

*45 Loads*

Here's a few that I use at in door range with 50' max to target. 
200gr lswc, 4.5gr-win-231, OAL 1.226". Low recoil.
200gr lswc, 5.1gr-win-231, OAL 1.224". Heaver recoil but will do the job for paper pinching. In the range were shooting much more than that is a waste of good power. The light load is a favorite of the wife's and it still does a fair job. :shock:


----------



## P97

Behind my 230 Gr. Golden Sabre HP bullets, I use 6 Gr. of Unique. They shoot good in both, my Wife's and My guns.


----------



## hberttmank

I like 5.4 grs of 231 behind a 230fmj or plated bullet.


----------



## jwkimber45

2400 said:


> I use a lot of Bullseye and some Unique depending on what I'm loading. Which bullets are you planning on using and what are you using them for?


200 & 230 gr FMJ - Just plinnkin' ammo and an occasional 3-Gun, USPSA, IDPA match.


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a lot of Bullseye and some Unique depending on what I'm loading. Which bullets are you planning on using and what are you using them for?
> 
> 
> 
> 200 & 230 gr FMJ - Just plinnkin' ammo and an occasional 3-Gun, USPSA, IDPA match.
Click to expand...

With a 230 LRN I use, WLP and 4.0 gr Bullseye
With a 200 LSWC I use, WLP and 3.5 gr Unique
both are great plinking loads

I'll check my log and see what I used for 3 gun and making major.


----------



## Bob Wright

Most of my .45 ACP loads were better suited to the revolver and built around Hodgdon's excellent HS-6 powder. I won't give you these loads as they are a little too stout for most autoloaders.

But Winchester 231 powder shines in the lighter loads used byautoloaders. It is a "quick" powder and with any decent load reliability is outstanding.

Most of my auto loads were for a Colt Gold Cup, shouldn't be used in lesser .45s, especially those with alloy frames. My Gold Cup, incidentally was set up for stouter loads, and worked O.K. in a friend's Hardballer.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400

Bob Wright said:


> But Winchester 231 powder shines in the lighter loads used byautoloaders. It is a "quick" powder and with any decent load reliability is outstanding.
> 
> Most of my auto loads were for a Colt Gold Cup, shouldn't be used in lesser .45s, especially those with alloy frames. My Gold Cup, incidentally was set up for stouter loads, and worked O.K. in a friend's Hardballer.
> 
> Bob Wright


Do you have any specific loads with or without Win231 for your Gold Cup? What is a lesser .45?


----------



## Bob Wright

Alloy or polymer framed guns, and autos with a skeletonized slide that exposes the breech end of the barrel, are "lesser .45s."

Not only is this true for the .45 but 9mm as well. If you will notice these guns, the barrel turns loose to just beyond the chamber up into the rifling. I've never seen anyone hurt when this happens, in fact, they didn't know the barrel had let go until trying to fire the following shot.

Alloy frames often crack around the hole for the slide stop pin.

I know that the Gold Cup, and similar pistols have a generous amount of steel in the chamber area, and are all-steel guns. Even so, Accurate Arms advised me not to use some of my loads in any pistol. These had been worked up in a Smith Model 625 and were safe enough in the beefy revolver cylinder. I don't remember the exact number now, but I want to say pressures were around 20,000 CUP.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400

A quick check of SAAMI specs shows the 45 ACP at 21,000 PSI and the 45 ACP+P at 23,000. BTW my 1911 alloy frame has over 42K through it with no cracks. Every 1911 45 I've ever seen had the same amount of steel in the chamber/barrel.


JW, I found the data here you go.
200gr JHP---5.7 Bullseye, Rem 2 1/2 accurate and 942 FPS
200gr JHP---7.0 Unique, Fed 150 most accurate and 976 FPS
200gr JHP---10.0 Blue Dot, F 150 accurate and 966 FPS

230gr FMJ---4.8 700X, Rem 2 1/2 accurate and 887 FPS
230gr FMJ---5.0 Unique, F 150 accurate and 844 FPS
230gr FMJ---7.0 Unique, F 150 very accurate and 892 FPS

Start low and work UP to these. If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## Charlie

Oh, No! It's frightening to realize that most of the folks protecting us locally and around the world have gone to the "lesser .45's" and "lesser 9mm". Then again, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## jwkimber45

Thanks 2400. I appreciate it.

I'm busy this weekend, but next week I'm going to start testing for my USP, Kimber CC, and Commander.....

-JW-


----------



## Bob Wright

Charlie,
With all due respect that wasn't my opinion. That was advice I was given by the representative of Accurate Arms, Harold Tidwell.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400

Bob Wright said:


> Charlie,
> With all due respect that wasn't my opinion. That was advice I was given by the representative of Accurate Arms, Harold Tidwell.
> 
> Bob Wright


With all due respect I thought it was good manners to give people credit when you quoted them.


----------



## Bob Wright

As to blown barrels, I have observed one Star .45 in which the barrel blew out at the chamber. It blew out at the 1:00 o'clock point, taking out a piece of steel about 1/4" wide and maybe 3/4" long. The case was sectioned with the head still in place.

Another gun was a Llama .45 in which the chamber bulged and parted leaving an opening less than 1/16" wide and maybe 1/2" in length.

Recently saw a Barretta Model 92 (I think that was the Model) let go. The steel parted but just folded over, again the case was neatly sectioned with the head intact. I was watching as this one let go and had no idea anything had gone wrong. I didn't see or hear the ejected case, but this failed to register with me at the time. This was his duty weapon, he being with the Germantown (TN) Police Department.

I observed other blown .45s but most were from barrel obstructions and split at the muzzle. In each case above, the 9mm was factory, Remington, I believe, .45 Star was with military surplus ammo. Not sure about the other.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie

Bob,
Excuse me if I misread your post. I was referring to the statement you made aboutl .45's and 9mm were "lesser" guns. Also that alloy framed guns "often" crack. Some do and some don't. I'm not sure the stats are in on that yet. It would be logical that softer metals would not be as "strong" (although brittle metals crack quicker, as a rule) as harder metals. I think anybody's advice not to exceed SAAMI maximum pressures is good advice. That would be my advice. I guess I took a very small offense at the "lesser" part of your quote since we do depend upon our soldiers and law enforcement to protect us and our way of life with these weapons. When I was in the military 40 years ago, I never saw a revolver issued. I'm sure there were some, but they must have been scarce. I probably over-reacted but, I'll get over it.

All that said, if I was going to war or even to the streets as a law enforcement officer now, I would not under any circumstances consider a revolver. I own revolvers and like them. Semi-autos are not, IMHO, "lesser" guns.


----------



## P97

Any time you load a cartridge too heavy for the chamber it is in, it is going to blow. I don't care if it is a revolver or automatic. I think it is kind of petty running down guns that serve the purpose that they were designed for, just because you don't like them. I'm just glad our Soldiers and Police don't have to use single action revolvers to defend themselves.


----------



## md2lgyk

I reload .45 only for bullseye competition. My current favorite load is a 185 gr. lead SWC over 4.1 grains of VV N310. The powder is incredibly clean compared to Bullseye.


----------



## jwkimber45

I loaded up 50 rounds of test ammo tonite, I load 50 more in the morning. Hopefully the rain will stay off me tomorrow and I can go play....

10 each Winchester 231:
5.7 gr 
5.8 gr
5.9 gr
6.0 gr
6.1 gr

5.6 was the low end listed in my Speer Loading Man. and 6.2 the hi for the 230gr FMJs I'm using.

I'll load up a mess of Bullseye in the am.......

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------



## Charlie

What are you going to shoot them in?


----------



## 2400

Charlie said:


> What are you going to shoot them in?


A 45.:smt082


----------



## jwkimber45

Charlie said:


> What are you going to shoot them in?


Yeah, a .45!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

HK USPc to be specific.....:smt071


----------



## Charlie

Uh........OK. That would be good. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

We're just 'joshin' with ya Charlie. I'm going to work up a good load for the USP. Then I'll move on to my Kimber & Commander.


----------



## 2400

Bob Wright said:


> Most of my auto loads were for a Colt Gold Cup, shouldn't be used in lesser .45s, especially those with alloy frames. My Gold Cup, incidentally was set up for stouter loads, and worked O.K. in a friend's Hardballer.
> 
> Bob Wright


So Bob, are you ever going to post some of your loads up?


----------



## jwkimber45

Bob - If you're willing, PM me your heavy .45ACP loads. I'm curoius more than anything. 

My dad has a S7W 625, I've been tinkering with the idea of waxing a coyote or two with it.......some nice heavy, accurate loads would be nice.

Thanks in advance 

JW


----------



## Grayfox

Here are my pet loads for the .45acp. These were all worked up and are used in various 1911 pistols.

230gr Jacketed bullets
8.5gr AA#5
OAL= 1.250" with FMJ
OAL= 1.220" with JHP
This is my full power defense or IDPA load. This powder charge works well with either Winchester or Remington FMJ or JHP bullets which I buy in bulk. Runs right at 860fps out of a 5" 1911.

230gr LRN bullet
5.0gr Bullseye
OAL= 1.250"
Nice full power practice load. Approx. 850 fps

200gr LSWC bullet
4.3gr WST
OAL= 1.270"
780fps
Good target load, very accurate.

185gr Remington JSWC Match bullet
4.5gr WST
OAL= 1.215"
705fps
My most accurate load. If I do my part, this load will consistantly group 1" or less at 25 yards out of my Gold Cup.


----------



## jwkimber45

Thanks grayfox!!!


Bob.........


----------



## LoneStar22

*.45ACP reload*

Hello to All,
I have had good success with the following in both my Series70, and my brother-in-laws Gold Cup.
Bullet: 200gr SWC (Lyman #2 alloy) #15BHN
Sized: .453"
Lube: NRA 50/50 
Brass: Federal
Primer: WLP
Powder: WST
Charge: 4.8grs
OAL: 1.236"
No, the bullet size is not a typo. The grove diameter in both barrels is .452", and while bullets sized .452" are very accurate, bullets sized .453" reduced a seven round group size by 1/2" at 25yds (off the bags). I found a shop on the Internet that makes odsize sizing dies.
Regards,
Tim


----------



## 44magFMJ

I'm partial to the lead 200 gn FP RN on top of 5.4 gns of 231 for target practice and plinking. As far as a self defense load goes, I really haven't built up any for that yet. :enforcer:


----------

